# Insert drip tray not showing



## Kwakers (Feb 24, 2020)

When I try to do any maintenance you have to empty drip tray. When I pull drip tray out, it doesn't say insert drip tray. This means after emptying it you can't go on to the next stage. Is there an override or an easy solution to this?

~~~~~
edit:

its a Jura j9.3 impressa by the way


----------



## Kwakers (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Kwakers said:


>


 Stating the make, model, and year of manufacture in the text and title may inspire someone with the particular knowledge to help you.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Batian said:


> Stating the make, model, and year of manufacture in the text and title may inspire someone with the particular knowledge to help you.


 Or 'Hi'?


----------



## Kwakers (Feb 24, 2020)

Okay thank you. 
i don't know how to edit the title. I'm all new to this


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Is there a factory reset - key combo? (Software glitch?)

or, is the drip tray sensor not working (a physical switch? Need to manipulate/grease etc)

have these been explored yet? Hopefully something easy to rectify, but _these machines can be a bugger to /diagnose repair (bit like approaching a modern computerised engine vs an old style)._

_good luck!_


----------



## Kwakers (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you archys, I had it sent for repair and service but it's still the same. Normally if it's left open, after a few hours it would say drip tray not fitted. But I've left it open over 24 hours now and it still says empty drip tray. idk what to do


----------

